# The FPS/TPS "Meme"



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2008)

Tell us what about yourself and your preferences for first/third person shooters. =3
Just copy/paste the questions and post them here.

Here's mine:

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Aironix

2. What game was it?

Unreal Tournament 2004

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Percision Rifle from Red Faction 2 and the Link Gun from Unreal Tournament

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The Shock Rifle. People combo whore all the time on the internet by shooting a shock ball then shooting the ball with a shock beam that causes a HUGE explosion that has a small tug on your movement controls. It's a one hit kill if you don't have shield, and if you have one, it leaves you to limp away to lick you wounds with probably a disturbing 5HP or less, that is...if they even let you limp away...

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Fast paced FTW!!!!

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Unreal Tournament 3

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo 2 (Sorry. It sucks compared to the other two, Halo 1 being in 1st. ^^; )

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

http://www.esnips.com/doc/139fbb9a-0170-40e9-922b-254c3e128688/Osc-Sync-Carnival-(Lightning)

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Deathmatch
Onslaught/Warfare (Unreal Tournament 2004/III)
Vehicle CTF
Capture the 4 Flags (Unreal Tournament 2004)
Phoneburnia (Half Life 2)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Omnip)o(tents Onslaught and Skull Shok

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

No contest. The Hellbender from Unreal Tournament 2004 (Default)

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Snow and Industrial

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC/Mac

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section admins. I couldn't decide if this was black hole material or TFL material.)


----------



## Rayne (Jul 9, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Frai0de0dragon

2. What game was it?

Quake 2.

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

The Karabiner 98 Kurz or the Mosin-Nagant M38 (DoD/DoD:S/RO).

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Slow and tactical.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Right now? Toss-up between ArmA, RO, and TF2.

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

None.

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Evolution Blue/Red,
Warfare,
Control point,
Team-deathmatch,
Jump/surf.

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Don't really have any specifics; mostly play on the Team Furtress TF2 server, though.

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The Land Rover Defender 110 (ArmA - mod).

12. What is your favorite battle environment?

Forest/jungle and urban.

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 9, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

[DF]Panzershrek (Medal of Honor: Allied Assault 2001-2002)

2. What game was it?

Medal of Honor: Allied Assault

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Pulse Rifle (Unreal Tournament) vs. Farsight (Perfect Dark) vs. Stielhandgranate '28 (Day of Defeat)
The Pulse Rifle was a really intimidating weapon -- the principle was: Grab it, Go, and Win. You can reach out and touch someone at a fair distance or just lob green orbs of death at them until your content with ashy giblets. The Farsight Sniper Rifle was a brutally effective weapon that could shoot through any wall and hit virtually everything. Weapons that are unfair are the weapons I whore best. Stielhandgranate (Stick Grenades) are the base of my operations. If you see me throwing one, don't just duck; move to another state.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Battle Rifle
It's such a versatile weapon, but it certainly has its annoying limits. For example, the 3 round burst feature leaves a lot to be desired for the weapons own situational versatility. Plus, it forces players to, "Battle Rifle" dance as the only method to counter another marksman who is utilizing the weapon. (For those of you who are unfamiliar, BR Dancing requires a set pattern or unset pattern of dodges or strafes while engaging someone toe-to-toe who is using the same weapon. Best technique wins the battle.)

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

I prefer Fast Paced shoot-em-up's, but if they're going to be tactical, then they need to be fast.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Day of Defeat

7. What shooting game do you not like?

It's not that I don't like a particular shooting game, it just that certain ones have explicitly annoying features or content.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Hardstyle, and depending upon the game, the actual sound of war around me.

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Deathmatch
Conquest
Gold Rush
Capture the Flag
Big Team Battle

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

[I visit all servers just to see whose playing where and why]

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The Gauss Warthog

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Everywhere -- but my biggest scores come from maps that cycle around Mountains, Forests, and Underwater settings.
Urban is just so common I couldn't mention it, but its the one thing I'm most familiar with.

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC/Mac


----------



## Kajet (Jul 9, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Kajet (hey it works well I think)

2. What game was it?

Quake 3 arena (generations mod)

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Railgun

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Runestorm's "M75-TIC" Railgun in their Ballistic Weapons mod, It's a railgun that charges, and can kill a raptor in one or two shots

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Fast paced of course, though I do like to be a sneaky sonofabitch and use traps as well

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Unreal Tournament 04

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo 1/Half Life 2, just... not enough action sometimes...

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

The sounds of my prey running in fear bwahahahaha

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch
CTF
Onslaught
VCTF
Deathmatch


10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

I don't really play online a lot...

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The raptor or cicada (04 versions)

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Desert or hellish

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC, definitely no contest there you filthy unwashed console peasants.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 9, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Crysis

2. What game was it?

Unreal Tournament

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Laptop Gun (Perfect Dark-N64)

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Ion/Nuke Becon (C&C Renegade)
Damn thing is so small that its often time passed by, forcing players to rely on the beeping noise it produce, sadly the beeping is covered by constant gunfire or cannon shots that by time its found its to late and everyone, plus the building is destroyed that are near it.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
Slow and Tactical, mostly ones with objectives to achieve to win instead of kills

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Command and Conquer: Renegade

7. What shooting game do you not like?

 UT championships series

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

A2-Chosen One
 
9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch
Onslaught/Warfare-Unreal Tournament 2004/3
Last Stand-Exteel
VIP-Counter Strike
Golden Gun-Golden Eye(N64)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
Dont go online no more

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Mammoth Tank -C&C Renegade

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Industrial

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 9, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?
TwinTerminator

2. What game was it?

Team Fortress Classic

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

The Gravity Gun - it was so innovative and it showed the absolute importance of video game physics and how they could be used to further gameplay.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The mounted machine gun from Enemy Territory - People would just sit there and mow down endless waves of people. It was very difficult to flush them out of there and you got killed as soon as he pointed at you.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Facepaced. It's always good to have a mix, though... Like Counterstrike.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Zombie Master - It's an absolutely brilliant Half Life 2 mod that mixes FPS and RTS elements.

7. What shooting game do you not like?

The entire Halo series - They were good games, but they were so over blown and the community is so horrible... It ruins it for me.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Metallica - Fuel (S&M version)

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

CTF
Deathmatch
Team Deathmatch
VIP - From Team Fortress Classic
Control Point

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

There are quite a few that I can put here, most of them aren't even running, anymore. 

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The buggy from HL2 - that damn thing accompanied me for 1 whole chapter. We ran over lots of combine, shot down lot's of drop ships, and raided a lot of combine outposts, together.

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Desert - THERE IS NO PLACE TO HIDE FROM MY SNIPER RIFLE THERE! BOOM HEADSHOT!

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC/Mac - You have unrivaled control and precision with it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2008)

M75-TIC is a beast. XD

Well I notice that I'm not the only other player that plays UT....Well since that is the case, keep an eye out for "Shiron_Windragon". =3
Seriously. If you don't, you'll become holey (not to be confused with Holy).


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, this is going to be fun 

What was your first screenname ever?
(N/A).  The only shooter I've ever played in an online capacity was ol' _Star Wars Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight_.

What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
If we rule out all varieties of machine guns, shotguns, missile launchers and grenades, what else does that leave?  Hmm . . . not much.  Come to think of it, I really enjoyed using the grenade launcher in _Transformers_ (PS2), but that was because of the game's ragdoll physics, not the weapon itself.  Now my favorite based on the weapon _itself_ . . . I can't bring any to mind right now.

What is you most hated weapon of all time?
Any 'mine' class weapon.  Not only does it inflict equal-opportunity damage, but its use is so specialized that opportunities for using them effectively are limited at best.  In single-player modes, they are rendered worthless by generally linear level designs and being stationed as obstacles for YOU to deal with.  (Not to mention that most mines are easily visible and can be taken out from a safe distance by shooting them)  It can be extremely satisfying to take somebody out with a mine in multiplayer, true enough, but in a traditional frag/respawn based gameplay mode this is, again, too specialized a weapon to affect the outcome of most matches with.

Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
That's a really tough call.  Fast-paced and frantic is many times more fun to play or watch, but slow and tactical certainly has its moments as well.

What is your favorite shooting game?
As a matter of personal policy, I don't have one.

.
.
.

What do you think is the best FPS platform?
I think the PC still has the edge here due to the mouse being (usually) linked to your view/aiming function.  Even so, you need to have _some_ look/aim controls set to your keyboarding hand just the same.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh, this is going to be fun
> 
> What was your first screenname ever?
> (N/A).  The only shooter I've ever played in an online capacity was ol' _Star Wars Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight_.
> ...



......You think too much. X3


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 10, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Psychic-Dolphin (See Johnny Mnemonic).

2. What game was it?

Half-Life

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

The Flak Cannon from unreal was sweet, but I can't beat HL's Egon gun... ghostbust WHILE taking down an AH-64 Apache, no complaints. =)

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The AWP, because it's lame. People play CS with the Colt, AK, AWP, and the DEagle as their backup. You suck. I play with a TMP or just the 5-7. And I get 2-1 scores usually. 1 shot kills from across the map are for wimps. =P

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Fast, usually I rush in guns a-blazin'!

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

All time? Half-Life. Right now? Team Fortress 2 or Call of Duty 4.

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Ummm... Extreme Paintbrawl? Among many others.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Cake - The Distance

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch
Deathmatch
Gungame
Zombie
... retarded? (crazy Halo settings?)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

The Fopsy

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Warthog. Everytime I meet a friend of mine we battle in Halo 1 with Warthogs until one of us flips/runs over the other. 

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Desert/Docks (For Counter-Strike)

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

If your talking game wise, consoles are winning now. Mouse and keyboard is still the best way to play, but I have a fair bit of playtime on my PS3 of CoD4 and it worked well enough. Really, I don't care, as long as people frag each other, good.


----------



## freaknuts (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's mine:

1. What was your first screenname ever?

freaknuts

2. What game was it?

Garrys Mod 9

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

12 Gauge Shotgun with Lazer guide cause im lazy and exploding pellets

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Scouting Sniper Rifle, when your playing a game and then all of the sudden head shot! it gets annoying!
5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

SLOW AND TACTICAL BEH-BEH

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Call of Duty 4

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Turok, the new one, cause the controls and style i dont like very much

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Dragon Force- Through the Fire and Flames

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Slayer (Halo)
Sandbox (Garrysmod)
MelonRacing (Garrysmod)
Team Slayer (Halo)
Juggernaut

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Gentlemen's Club (garrysmod)

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Chopper from Halo 3

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Jungle and Snow

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC HANDS DOWN!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Melon racing? XD


----------



## freaknuts (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah its this thing on Gmod 10 its just really fun


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Flyt

2. What game was it?

Time Splitters 2
(Also used in Unreal Tournament 2004 I believe...)

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Anything that homes in on your enemy, or machine guns, or anything with "Plasma" in it's name.
Mainly the Laptop Gun from Perfect Dark! Thank you, TyVulpine, for helping me remember. <3

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The ones that frag me...

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

As long as there's no lag and it controls well, I don't mind.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Time Spiltters 2

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Nexuiz (it's a free game based of the Quake engine, it sucks because it doesn't work on this laptop)

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Whatever sounds least threatening, gotta put your opponents off-guard. <(^_-)^

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmath
Deathmatch
Capture the Flag
Flametag (TS2)
Assault (TS2)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Last server I went on was "# Aura Server" for Warsow...
I don't actually play enough online FPS anymore. <(._.)>

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The basic Tank.
Unless you count the Arwings from SF:Assualt. <(^O^)^

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Urban/Cyber

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC, despite the fact my favourite FPS is a console game, the mouse works better for FPS.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> yeah its this thing on Gmod 10 its just really fun



What do you do?
I've seen some crazy things out there, like Melon grenades, but melon racing? That's out there...


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ......You think too much. X3


Thank you


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Thank you



ROFLCOPTER....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 10, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> yeah its this thing on Gmod 10 its just really fun


It really is. I had a great time in a server with some of my friends, the other day. Good times... Good times...

That and making a spaceship and strapping my friend to the top of it. Let it go and WHOOSH! =D


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It really is. I had a great time in a server with some of my friends, the other day. Good times... Good times...
> 
> That and making a spaceship and strapping my friend to the top of it. Let it go and WHOOSH! =D



......What is it?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 10, 2008)

Melon racing or Gmod?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ5csaNWBP8
^Melon racing.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Melon racing or Gmod?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ5csaNWBP8
> ^Melon racing.



lol...Melon Racing...they was literal about it.....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Don't remember

2. What game was it?

Don't remember

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Laptop Gun (Perfect Dark)

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Reaper (Perfect Dark). Totally useless at long distances, almost useless at close range as well, plus a long reload time makes it impractical as a weapon.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

I like both, depending on the mission.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

GoldenEye 007, with Perfect Dark a close second.

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Any level music from GoldenEye or Perfect Dark

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

King of the Hill (Perfect Dark)
Pop-a-cap (Perfect Dark)
Capture the flag (Perfect Dark)
Standard battle (GoldenEye)
Uplink (Perfect Dark)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

N/A

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Tank from GoldenEye

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Snow

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

Don't know


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow Ty...you're stuck in time dude...
I love the oldies as much as the next guy but....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Wow Ty...you're stuck in time dude...
> I love the oldies as much as the next guy but....



So? Just because they're old doesn't mean they should be tossed away. If it wasn't for GoldenEye, Halo probably wouldn't exist.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> So? Just because they're old doesn't mean they should be tossed away. If it wasn't for GoldenEye, Halo probably wouldn't exist.



Halo wouldn't exist _on console_. It would be a PC game...
I respect the classics but at the same time I have to just simply...let go.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

thebeast76 (intimidating, and it's the year of my corvette :3 )

2. What game was it?

War Rock, a free MMOFPS

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

G36 from War Rock, back during beta-testing.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The PSG-1 in War Rock. You have to get to a mind fuckingly high level 16 (I'm at level two, and have been playing for a solid 2 months total time) It's fucking impossible to NOT DIE when you get shot by it. Ugh.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Fast as fucking hell multiplayer FPS's

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Call of Duty (PC)

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Gears of War

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

My custom playlist consisting of four albums:

Anthrax - Attack of the Killer B's
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Megadeth - Peace Sells... but Who's Buying?
Rammstein - Reise, Reise

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch
Deathmatch
Conquest
CTF
Bomb (one team plants a bomb, and the other team has to disarm it and not die. It's fuckin' awesome!)


10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Whatever server I join, really.

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

The motorcycle from War Rock

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Snow and Close Quarters battles

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> So? Just because they're old doesn't mean they should be tossed away. If it wasn't for GoldenEye, Halo probably wouldn't exist.



Goldeneye was the shit, man.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Goldeneye was the shit, man.



It was..for awhile. If the controls weren't so rediculous, I would like it even more.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> It was..for awhile. If the controls weren't so rediculous, I would like it even more.




It takes some getting used to, but once you get it down, it's really fun.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> It takes some getting used to, but once you get it down, it's really fun.



I know. I used to be godly at it.
My best map was the chemical plant. My best weapon, the proximity mine.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I know. I used to be godly at it.
> My best map was the chemical plant. My best weapon, the proximity mine.



I loved the dual P90's, and the two silver pistols.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I loved the dual P90's, and the two silver pistols.


I like the AK-47 too...

Too bad my favorite Bond weapons are in "The World Is Not Enough" XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I like the AK-47 too...
> 
> Too bad my favorite Bond weapons are in "The World Is Not Enough" XD



Yeah. That sniper rifle was boss.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Yeah. That sniper rifle was boss.



Psh! Auto Shotgun ftw....


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Laptop Gun (Perfect Dark)



OH NO!
I forgot about the laptop gun, that was awesome. Setting it up as a sentry on the ceiling where nobody could see it.... X3

I'm changing my favourite weapon back to this. <(^,^)^

Also;


TyVulpine said:


> Tank from GoldenEye



It appears we like the same vehicle. XD
Goldeneye is the only proper FPS I've played that has vehicles in... Unless you count possessing people in Geist. <(._.)>


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> OH NO!
> I forgot about the laptop gun, that was awesome. Setting it up as a sentry on the ceiling where nobody could see it.... X3
> 
> I'm changing my favourite weapon back to this. <(^,^)^
> ...



Again, PSH!
The Hellbender's rear turret would rock a tank's world....


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Psh! Auto Shotgun ftw....



That's such a noob cannon! Pump action is the way to go in ANY game.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Again, PSH!
> The Hellbender's rear turret would rock a tank's world....


But when you run over people in the tank, they make horrific screams and you can hear them being squished. =3


... I'm not the only person who'd spend hours at a time just driving up and down the landing strip JUST to run over the endless hordes of guards, right? <(._.)^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> That's such a noob cannon! Pump action is the way to go in ANY game.



Fine then! Finasi Special! XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Fine then! Finasi Special! XD


There ya go!


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Player 2 (all others are lying)

2. What game was it?

Quake 2

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Scoped Handgun in Halo.  Seriously, that gun was the shit:3

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Flamethrower in TF2.  Just massive hate for getting caught close with it

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

I like a mixture.  I don't like super realistic, but I don't like Halo 2, dual wielding 

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Still love Quake 2

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo 2 

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

anything slower and relaxing.

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Deathmatch Solo
Team Deathmatch
CTF
King of the Hill
Defense/Offense types

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Don't have one

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Hate vehicles in shooters

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Close Quarter type stuff

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC/Mac


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
> 
> Hate vehicles in shooters



Daaang...that hurt my feelings....-sniffle-


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Halo wouldn't exist _on console_. It would be a PC game...
> I respect the classics but at the same time I have to just simply...let go.



That's you. I don't let go of the "classics" simply because they're old (which seems to be the norm nowadays in video games. If it's old, it's not "good"), I cherish them. In fact, all but one of my top ten games are from N64-era or earlier.

1. GoldenEye 007
2. Zelda: Link To The Past
3. Super Mario Brothers 3
4. Jak III
5. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
6. Super Mario World
7. Legend of Zelda
8. Shining Force II
9. Twisted Metal II
10. Super Mario 64

7 Nintendo games, 1 Genesis game, 1 PS1 game, 1 PS2 game. And only Jak III is from post-N64 era.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 27, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Lord Tongaman

2. What game was it?

Duke Nukem - Shadow Warrior

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

BFG-9000 from Duke Nukem and Shadow Warrior's Sticky Bombs

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

.50 cal barrett from COD 4 - heavy recoil (hard to reacquire a sight picture for subsequent shots) and bright flash signature, which almost screams out HERE I AM; SHOOT ME!

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

A little of both

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Halo - OVERRATED 

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Disposable Heroes by Metallica

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch - COD 4
Capture The Flag - COD 4
(Only two types I like)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

SPS (Spanish Professional Snipers) - COD 4

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

None

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Urban

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 27, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?
A which soon turned to Cmdr-A soon after

2. What game was it?
Red Faction

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
Sniper Rifle from RF2 and Halo 1 and Rail Gun RF 1, not 2 and the Remote Detonated Bomb from RF.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
The Energy Sword from Halo 2. It doesn't take skill to use it. And usually ends up killing you in one hit. Noobs and retards use them too much in the cheapest of ways. And Snatchels from RF2. Sucks to be you if the grenades are on infinite, or team damage is on and an enemy keeps throwing em or your own ally gets one on you.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
A mix of both usually does a game good. Big open levels for tactical and slow fast paced for in closed spaces

6. What is your favorite shooting game?
Metroid Prime, even though its not much of one. I like it above all FPS'd type games. Just really liked it that much...just wish I could get a Wii to finish off the game series.

7. What shooting game do you not like?
Unreal Tournament 3. I just couldn't get into it like the others. :S Couldn't stand playing like...10 or so minutes into it. glad i never owned it and played it at a game part like place called the Nerve Center xD

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?
Pretty much Anything by Fear Factory

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?
1. Team Deathmatch
2. Team Capture the Flag
3. Arena
4. Free For All
5. King of the Hill

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
Never had fast enough internet or the time to really play online =P

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
APC from RF

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?
Snow or Ships

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
PS2 / Xbox


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

PS2 and Xbox? That's a new one...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

1. What was your first screenname ever?
OPJR (Optimus Prime Junior)

2. What game was it?
Starwars JK academy

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
Railgun from Quake 3 Arena. I KICK ASS... or portal gun :O

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
Probably the link gun in UT 2004. Just strikes me as a bit cheap.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
I like a game that mixes them up like Half Life 2

6. What is your favorite shooting game?
Half Life 2 + episodes.

7. What shooting game do you not like?
The "new" ones. UT3, quake 4, doom 3 (Bioshock was great). they just seem too..... anime'd

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?
Yakkety Sax (benny hill)

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?
1. FFA
2. Team Death Match
3. CTF
4. Land Grab
5. Mutant

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
erm... the 24 hour 2forts on TF2

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
I dont do vehicles sorry.

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?
Space or wide open environs. I'm a kick ass sniper.

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
PC. mouse precision > everything... except the lock on feature on metroid prime (briliant)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 27, 2008)

Project_X said:


> PS2 and Xbox? That's a new one...



Its all I have for games really =P Not enough money to waste on a new game system for a 360.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

You don't PC FPS Cmdr-A?
It's the most natural shooting experience imo


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope. I don't like using PC's for gaming except RTS's. Theres always the crash / software doesn't work with PC plausibility, and having to remember what buttons on your keyboard does what when a controller on a game system is pretty much the same any FPS you'll find out there. Plus I feel controllers on the game system give me more control while playing. Its my honest way of liking to play games and it'll stay at that.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

totally up to you  'tis the freedom of the gamer. console FPS i think peaked with titles like metroid though. Red Faction original was a gem, it was the first FPS i ever played on a console. destructive landscapes! games don't even do that now.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> 4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
> Probably the link gun in UT 2004. Just strikes me as a bit cheap.QUOTE]
> 
> You haven't played much deathmatch have you? =o
> ...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 27, 2008)

*1. What was your first screenname ever?*

Mikael Grizzly

*2. What game was it?*

Quake 3 Arena
*
3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?*

Rocket Launcher from the aforementioned game

*4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
* 
AP mines in Battlefield 2142. Everytime I get claymore'd, I want to strangle the person who set it up.

* 5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
* 
Mix. Generally prefer slower paced ones (a'la Team Fortress 2)

* 6. What is your favorite shooting game?
* 
C&C: Renegade with my skin mod

*7. What shooting game do you not like?*

Anything that relies more on twitch rather than skill.

*8. What is your "Killin' Music"?*

It's the sound of silence. Interrupted only by gunfire. Mine. And death screams. Others'.

*9. What are your top 5 gametypes?*

Assault (Team Fortress 2)
Command & Conquer (C&C: Renegade)
Titan (Battlefield 2142)
Team Deathmatch (HL2: Deathmatch)
Vehicle Onslaught (UT3)
*
10. What is your most favorite server of all time?*

www.n00bless.com
*
11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)*

Transport Jetcopter. Seriously. BF2142

*12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?*

Urban environments or desert

*13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
* 
PC.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

You play UT3 huh? I think it kicks butt. =P
Only I have only played it on someone else's console because...my computer is too weenie to run my copy. So i'm getting a new one. =)


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 12, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

ShadowKing343434

2. What game was it?

cod4

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

arc gun from killzone 2, (got rated cheapest gun in shooter history), and riot shield from MW2

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

famas and M-16 from MW2, it kills you at any distance insistently, the hip fire is a shotgun, and like most guns it has no recoil

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

was first a fast guy, but now that i have played so much i'm likeing the sneaky part

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

currently MW2 but its a rage fest

7. What shooting game do you not like?

i hate gears of war its clunky dark, slow, and third person

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

hardcore techno mostly DJ Splash

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Nazi Zombies
mike miers MW2
domination MW2
infection AvP
teamdeathmatch

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

MW2, cause its fun to listen to little people whine

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

i made a glitched out sentry turret on halo 3 that i could fly and shoot out of so that was a blast

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

swamp

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PS3!!!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Necro much?


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 12, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?
Slydude85210 (too many numbers, I know, took it from Sly Cooper 2 because I just came back from playing it)
2. What game was it?
Runescape
3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
Difficult Choice...
4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
Grenade Launchers/RPG's/Explosives. I don't really need a reason do I?
5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
Whichever.
6. What is your favorite shooting game?
Modern Warfare 1 and 2, probably 2
7. What shooting game do you not like?
Halo, Star Wars, GTA4 (All because of shitty aiming controls)
8. What is your "Killin' Music"?
I don't listen to any other music at the time but I listen to "Smack My Bitch up" by Prodigy sometimes on the computer
9. What are your top 5 gametypes?
Deathmatch
Domination
10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
None
11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
Comet or Cognosenti from GTA4
12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?
Urban environments with buildings and not too much open space.
13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
PC or consoles.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 12, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Direwolfpup (first screen-name in a game)

2. What game was it?

Halo

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Spas shotgun!

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Rifles - I can shoot people in the face, and it'll take 2-3 shots to kill them, but when they use it on me - One shot in the hand and I die immediately. 

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and  tactical?

Moderate-to-fast paced shooters.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Left 4 Dead

7. What shooting game do you not like?

The CoD series

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Typically soothing music, or the likes of Grimfist/Vader/Kataklysm/At the Gates

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Just straight deathmatch/slayer/Versus

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

Wat? Xbox Live Server?

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

I dont' really prefer vehicles, but the Mongoose from Halo 3

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Snowy, cold, alone, and unforgiving.

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

360 or PC


----------



## Krallis (Jun 12, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Krallis27

2. What game was it?

Unreal Tournament III

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

UT3's flak cannon or the Leviathan cannon.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

Sniper's, anyone who uses one is just afraid to fight properly.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Tactical

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

So,so many, at the moment probably Half Life 2  and Splinter Cell:conviction. (and halo )

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Resistance/2, its just dull brown and generic.

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eyFiClAzq8

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Team Deathmatch
Onslaught/Warfare (Unreal Tournament 2004/III)
Multi Flag CTF (halo)
Greed (UT3, which bungie also stole for Halo:reach and called headhunter)
Lone Wolves/deathmatch (halo, ut3 etc)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

...i dont know...i dont use the Pc for online games so i never pay any attention to servers.

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Darkwalker, the tripod of death form UT3

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Lush tropical environment (crysis), Epic battleground (halo 3: the covenant), CASINOS!!!!! (RSV), sci fi environment (UT3, Deimos) 

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC/360


----------



## Alstor (Jun 12, 2010)

Sucessful necro is sucessful.

1. What was your first screenname ever?

TheOsujunkie

2. What game was it?

Halo 3

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Spartan Laser

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

MW2 Javelins. Here's why.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and   tactical?
Slow and tactical. If the developers do it right, it has the perfect cinematic feel.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?
Half-Life 2

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Medal of Honor

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

Industrial metal.

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

1) Capture the Flag
2) Team Deathmatch
3) Free For All
4) Horde modes.
5) Can't think of any others. 

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

XBL

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

http://s3.garrysmod.org/img/cache/7/9/7/1/9/218d8d91a9620cebcc6e3f695433c0dd.jpg

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

Once calm forests.

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

PC is MUCH more flexible. And mods on the PC are fun.


----------



## Sot82 (Jun 12, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?
Sot

2. What game was it?
Unreal Tournament the orignal

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
Shotgun in any game.

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
Sniper rifles they do nothing but piss me off.

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and  tactical?
I prefer it both ways.

6. What is your favorite shooting game?
BF1942

7. What shooting game do you not like?
Halo all of them

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?
Rage

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?
Domination
Capture the Flag
Team Deathmatch
Deathmatch
Sabatoge

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
The pieserver for bf1942 may it rest in peace.

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
Jeep

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?
Close Quarters/Balanced Maps

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
Even though i do play a lot of 360 now I have got to say PC nothing beats a mouse.


----------



## Seas (Jun 13, 2010)

Necro'ing a good thread is not a bad thing imho.

1. What was your first screenname ever?
Seastalker

2. What game was it?
Counter-Strike 1.6

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?
MP7A1

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?
Mines. Just so cheap...

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?
Fast-paced

6. What is your favorite shooting game?
Global Agenda

7. What shooting game do you not like?
What has became of Combat Arms (it was good a long time ago)

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?
The in-game music or none at all.

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?
Team Deathmatch
Capture-The-Flag
Control Point capturing/Payload
Deathmatch
No-respawn TDM/Demolition

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?
No preference

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)
GTF Perseus (well, it's from a space sim/shooter but still)

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?
Medium/large maps with a lot of buildings/obstacles and many possible routes and approach directions

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?
PC


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 13, 2010)

1. What was your first screenname ever?

Lizard

2. What game was it?

Quake

3. What is your most favorite weapon of all time?

Desert Eagle in Counter Strike (not Source)

4. What is you most hated weapon of all time? Why?

The auto-snipers, also CS. Fucking noob-cannons >:[

5. Do you prefer your shooters a fast paced shoot-em-up or a slow and tactical?

Depends on my mood

6. What is your favorite shooting game?

Currently Killing Floor, but I switch between a few.

7. What shooting game do you not like?

Far Cry 2 >:[

8. What is your "Killin' Music"?

The sound of my enemies dying

9. What are your top 5 gametypes?

Deathmatch
Kill everything
Co-op
Kill everything with friends
Perv at enemies (Turok series only)

10. What is your most favorite server of all time?

I don't have one

11. What is your most favorite vehicle of all time? (Moded or otherwise)

Vehicles? Hahahaha

12. What is your favorite battle enviornment?

My bedroom

13. What do you think is the best FPS platform?

A desk


Wooo necro-tastic


----------

